# Multimachine Has anyone seen this? Looks like an interesting concept.



## dwentz (Jul 30, 2009)

This is billed as an Open Source Machine, reminds me of some the Dave Gingery machines I have seen.

Thought some of you might be interested in it.


http://opensourcemachine.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimachine

Dale


----------



## Jadecy (Jul 30, 2009)

kind of neat. Looks like that machine has a serious indentity crisis! ;D

It seems that all multipurpose machines suffer from reconfiguration time cost. It is a pain to have to reconfigure. I don't even like to change from my milling vise over to my rotary table.

It might be a solution if you are limited on space.


----------



## bentprop (Jul 30, 2009)

I have seen this idea before,and whilst an interesting concept,multi-purpose machines are generally a compromise,which means they do no one job particularly well.
Fine for non-critical work,but certainly not for anything requiring any degree of accuracy.


----------



## shred (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like a great thing for somebody that likes to make machines for a hobby. I'm less convinced of the actual need or utility for such a thing-- I've been to a fiar bit of the 3rd world and most everywhere a metalworking business could be supported, there is one. Often they are just a forge and grinder blacksmith shop, but there's plenty of old machinery is out there too if needed, for pretty much scrap value. In one 'toolroom' in Colombia, they had so much antique South Bend machinery a US collector would swoon. They hadn't melted down one big lathe (it was a cast-iron foundry) only because there was so much junk blocking it in.


----------



## dwentz (Jul 31, 2009)

I would not want to build one, as I have all the machines it tries to duplicate, but if you read the PDF they offer there are some great tips, and methods within that could be applied to other projects.

Just thought it was interesting, and thought I would share it.

Dale


----------



## Loose nut (Jul 31, 2009)

These machines where designed for construction in shops with limited facilities in 3rd world countries. Since the economy has crapped out that means most of North America and Europe, go for it.


----------



## shred (Jul 31, 2009)

dwentz  said:
			
		

> I would not want to build one, as I have all the machines it tries to duplicate, but if you read the PDF they offer there are some great tips, and methods within that could be applied to other projects.
> 
> Just thought it was interesting, and thought I would share it.
> 
> Dale


Yeah, there are some interesting tricks in there.


----------

